# wer von euch war das ;-)



## spspapst1 (23 Januar 2011)

wer von euch hat diesen Topartikel ersteigert? ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260723194839

Und vor allem wer stellt sowas ein??? Ist doch sicher gewollt dass im Titel nach* Verpac* Schluss ist. Kann Verpackung oder Verpackt heissen. Wird doch drauf angelegt dass jemand nur aufgrund des Titels bietet ohne alles durchzulesen

Gruss


----------



## himbeergeist (23 Januar 2011)

......ohne Worte *ROFL*


Frank


----------



## marlob (23 Januar 2011)

spspapst1 schrieb:


> wer von euch hat diesen Topartikel ersteigert? ;-)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260723194839
> 
> ...


Hättest du nicht warten können bis ich das Teil verkauft habe*ROFL*


----------



## MW (23 Januar 2011)

Ich fass es nicht, da hat doch tatsächlich jemand 357,56€ für den Müll geboten. *ROFL*

Hoffentlich bekommen die von Siemens das nicht mit, dass ihre Verpackungen so wertvoll sind !!


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2011)

*Wie kriegt der Vogel 100% positive Beurteilungen zustande ?*

Hallo,



			
				spspapst1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird doch drauf angelegt dass jemand nur aufgrund des Titels bietet ohne alles durchzulesen



Und wenn man weiter nachforscht, stellt man fest, das der Anbieter am 18.01.2011 die Artikelbeschreibung geändert hat. Danach hat schon ein Bieter (und das ist wahrscheinlich flonitec mit einem anderen Account) sein Angebot (310,-  Euronen) zurückgezogen. 
Der hat also erstmal tatsächlich einen CP in Verpackung angeboten. Und dann nachträglich den CP aus dem Angebot entfernt. Vorher selber den Preis hochgepuscht (unter einem anderen Useraccount), das Angebot zurückgezogen und der nächste Depp mit einem höherem Gebot hat die Arschkarte. 
Ganz normaler Vorgang bei ebucht, zwar kriminell aber von ebucht geduldet. Aber was ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht verstehen kann : "flonitec" hat 349 Aktionen bei ebucht gemacht mit 100% positiven Beurteilungen ...
Wie hat der Vogel das denn gedreht ???
Die Nummer mit den 100% positiven Beurteilungen kenne ich noch nicht, wie hat der das geschafft ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## marlob (23 Januar 2011)

Man kann bei ebay Bewertungen im Nachhinein ändern lassen.
http://pages.ebay.de/help/feedback/contextual/feedback-revised.html
Zwar nur eine kleine Anzahl, aber es geht :-(


----------



## gravieren (23 Januar 2011)

Hi

Der verkauft NOCH eine Verpackung  *ROFL*


Versteigerung läuft.


Gruß Karl


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2011)

*Das verstehe ich immer noch nicht*

Hallo,



			
				marlob schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar nur eine kleine Anzahl, aber es geht



Ok, aber 349 Bewertungen auf positiv zu drehen, dazu reicht diese Möglichkeit nicht ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## The Big B. (23 Januar 2011)

flonitec hat gerade noch eine Auktion mit gleicher Masche am laufen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-Simatic-...8?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item3cb4575984

allerdings mit weniger Erfolg.


----------



## marlob (23 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht ist er ja mal ganz seriös angefangen, bevor er auf diese bekloppte Idee gekommen ist ..


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2011)

Hallo,



			
				gravieren schrieb:
			
		

> Der verkauft NOCH eine Verpackung



Hier der Link dazu :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-Simatic-S7-6ES7315-2AH14-0AB0-original-Verpac-/260723661188?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item3cb4575984

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2011)

*Jeden Morgen ...*

Hallo,

[QUOTE="The Big B.]allerdings mit weniger Erfolg. [/QUOTE]

Der Erfolg kommt schon noch, jeden Morgen steht ein Dummkopf auf, der darauf reinfällt. Eher meistens aus Gier, daher selber schuld ...

Gruß

QuestionMark


----------



## spspapst1 (23 Januar 2011)

*Käufer??*

hat er es?

http://myworld.ebay.de/sperrmuell4

Gruss


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2011)

*Jetzt gibt es schon zwei Kriminelle*

Hallo,

und wer im Ernst glaubt, Paypal könnte vor solchen Betrügereien wirkungsvoll schützen, einfach mal in Google die Suchbegriffe "Paypal" und "Betrug" eingeben. Was da herauskommt, sollte Euch zu denken geben. Ich weiss nicht, wer seriöser ist : Solche Anbieter wie flonitec oder ein Zahlungssystem wie Paypal 

Es gibt eigentlich nur eines für einen seriösen Verkäufer : Cash upp die Täsch, oder das Zeug lieber nicht verkaufen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2011)

Hallo,



			
				spspapst1 schrieb:
			
		

> hat er es?
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.de/sperrmuell4



Danke, jetzt wird einiges klarer 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## bike (24 Januar 2011)

Also der Herr hat jetzt 12 Monate Zeit über neue Verkaufsstrategien nachzudenken.

bike


----------



## Nordischerjung (24 Januar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also der Herr hat jetzt 12 Monate Zeit über neue Verkaufsstrategien nachzudenken.
> 
> bike



Woher weißt du das?
Ist er jetzt gesperrt?


----------



## b0zzen (24 Januar 2011)

äh .. mahlzeit 

was hatte der meister denn da verkaufen wollen?
ist ja leider alles weg ..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2011)

b0zzen schrieb:


> äh .. mahlzeit
> 
> was hatte der meister denn da verkaufen wollen?
> ist ja leider alles weg ..


 
eine Pappschachtel von Siemens ohne Inhalt.


----------



## marlob (24 Januar 2011)

b0zzen schrieb:


> äh .. mahlzeit
> 
> was hatte der meister denn da verkaufen wollen?
> ist ja leider alles weg ..


Leere Verpackungen von Siemens Software. Das sollte den Anschein erwecken das man auf die Software bietet.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Januar 2011)

Kenne ich bisher nur von Handys...... Diesen Typen sollte man die Eier abschneiden sofern welche vorhanden sind.....


A...l...er !!!!!


----------



## bike (24 Januar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das?
> Ist er jetzt gesperrt?


Kurz und knapp: ja

bike


----------



## b0zzen (24 Januar 2011)

naja, ovp's verkaufen ist ja nioch so unüblich. nur sollte das auch irgendwo drinstehn ^^


----------



## marlob (24 Januar 2011)

b0zzen schrieb:


> naja, ovp's verkaufen ist ja nioch so unüblich. nur sollte das auch irgendwo drinstehn ^^


In der Beschreibung stand es auch deutlich drin. Nur in der Überschrift nicht.
Da stand nur sowas wie "Siemens Software original Verpac"
Da wurde Verpackung bewusst falsch geschrieben.


----------



## IBFS (25 Januar 2011)

ICH BIN SCHULD  

Ich hatte mich mal erbarmt, und die zwei Angebote, also das abgelaufene
und das zum Zeitpunkt der Meldung noch laufende Angebot den Herren
von EBAY gemeldet (Gesendet: Mo 24.01.11 03:47) und siehe da:

Dieses Angebot ( 260723661188 ) wurde entfernt oder der Artikel ist nicht verfügbar.

Dieses Angebot ( 260723194839 ) wurde entfernt oder der Artikel ist nicht verfügbar.

Anscheinend hat es geholfen, denn beendete Auktionen sind ja normalerweise
noch  90 Tage abrufbar:

"Angebote, die vor mehr als 90 Tagen beendet wurden, können nicht mehr aufgerufen werden."

Das jemand, der seitMitglied seit: 18.11.02 war so durchdreht ist schon sehr komisch.

Gruß

Frank


----------

